
Google Expects Different Answers from Men and Women on Question to Predict Success - monsieurpng
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/06/one-question-google-uses-to-predict-the-success-of-its-male-and-female-job-candidates.html
======
nv-vn
I think I'd consider a 4/5 to be pretty self-confident. I don't think it's
good for anyone, woman or man, to think they've got nothing to learn and
nowhere to grow (which 5/5 implies).

Anyways, as the end of the article sort of touches on, I don't think playing
into gender stereotypes is accomplishing what Google wants it to. It
definitely seems like this would limit their applicant pool a ton for women.

